# Canon 6D with Yongnuo YN568EX & YN622C Help??????



## sportyman140 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have the Canon 6D and use the Yongnuo Flashes, the one I am having a problem with is the YN568EX. I am trying to setup the YN568EX for the SC/SN S1/S2 on the Flash by pressing the Mode Button for a while as the manual states. Nothing happens. Am I correct to understand that this operation is available for Wireless triggering system when Camera is set to Wireless Enabled? I am also having problems understanding how to setup my Yongnuo Flashes with the menu systems on Flash and on Camera too if someone could help me, I would so much appreciate it. 

Gear:
YN 560 II
YN 565EX
YN 568EX
YN622C (4)
Canon 6D


----------



## gshocked (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi,

I'll try and help with your question about your wireless triggers, although it might help others if you could break down your question (sorry, this could just be me). 

In regards to your yn-622c wireless triggers they should work straight out of the box. In regards to powering the wireless triggers on, I would recommend that you power them on in this sequence:

If you are using off camera flash (therefore you have 1 trigger on the camera and 1 on the flash), turn the camera on first then the trigger. For the flash - attach the trigger on the flash then turn the flash on first then the trigger.
Then you should press the test button first (few times doesn't hurt), before you use them.


I'm not sure what you mean about turning the camera to wireless, do you mean wifi mode?

Also how many flashes are you trying to get firing at the same time and are you trying to do any ratio modes?

Hope this helps in some way?


----------

